# One Hit Wonders



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2016)

This thread is dedicated to those one hit wonders or groups that didn't have many top hits...

Do you remember any and can you...

*****CHUCKLE*****




?????


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 16, 2016)

1962 song made it to #1 and after that they couldn't make things jell.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2016)

It's twenty below outside so...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 16, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> This thread is dedicated to those one hit wonders or groups that didn't have many top hits...
> 
> Do you remember any and can you...
> 
> ...




I like that song from way back.  

i don't know how to copy music link over here but :  thisone horrible but I remember it.


Minnie Riperton
Singer-songwriter
Minnie Julia Riperton-Rudolph, known professionally as Minnie Riperton, was an American singer-songwriter best known for her 1975 single "Lovin' You". Wikipedia
Died: July 12, 1979, Los Angeles, CA
Spouse: Richard Rudolph (m. 1972–1979)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2016)

num_nut said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is dedicated to those one hit wonders or groups that didn't have many top hits...
> ...








Call up the song on youtube right click on the address and 'copy' then come back here and and right click again then 'paste' the address onto your post.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 16, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 16, 2016)

num_nut said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is dedicated to those one hit wonders or groups that didn't have many top hits...
> ...


----------



## Missourian (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Missourian (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Missourian (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 16, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> It's twenty below outside so...
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Here's Roger Miller and his song by the same title. Note:  Not a one hit wonder.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Here's Roger Miller and his song by the same. Note:  Not a one hit wonder.


Oh shut up, you Big John lookin' mother-fucker!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 16, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Here's Roger Miller and his song by the same. Note:  Not a one hit wonder.
> ...


Jimmy Dean sang "Big Bad John", Sweetpea.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Jimmy Dean sang "Big Bad John", Sweetpea.


Ah, fuck man!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> This thread is dedicated to those one hit wonders or groups that didn't have many top hits...
> 
> Do you remember any and can you...
> 
> ...


David had a lot of hits. He was quite good...not sure if any were US number 1s though.

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Very popular in the UK and Oz...I think this was their only US hit.


Another popular one here but not in the US.


(Old Russian tune I think.)

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking Glass were a good sound in this one.


Greg


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Dean sang "Big Bad John", Sweetpea.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Missourian (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 17, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> Very popular in the UK and Oz...I think this was their only US hit.
> 
> 
> Another popular one here but not in the US.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Interesting but odd....I like it though. Don't think it registered in the US though may be wrong.


Greg


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 17, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


>


I so hated that song and that video!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)

S.J. said:


> I so hated that song and that video!


Payback for Brandi.

In fact, think I'll up the ante...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

A South African group.


Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Didn't make it to the antipodes. 

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2016)

For Billo


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

S.J. said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Very popular in the UK and Oz...I think this was their only US hit.
> ...



I must have a dozen of their albums. lol

Greg


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> For Billo


For Hossfly


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 17, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I so hated that song and that video!
> ...


Oh yeah?  Well I'll see that and raise you...


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> For Billo




Another one for Billo...the Ginge.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Classic Oz from the late 60s.....

Greg


----------



## candycorn (Jan 17, 2016)

Anyone mention Andy Kim and "Rock Me Gently?" 

Also Coolio with "Gangsta's Paradise"


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 17, 2016)

May this current status of his change some day soon!   


Now this beautiful precious here did go on to have several other songs on the radio that did well, but considering how not everyone looks at things the same way, some people may consider him to be a one hit wonder.


God bless you and his family and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. If only I had discovered the beautiful precious before his going forward last fall, I love him so much too!!!


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 17, 2016)

Just a quick fyi and not to knock the fun out of the thread so many times over so many years that I worked in music one hit wonders wasn't that the artist or the group didn't have the talent to produce more but being surrounded by managers and agents aka vultures that would take that one hit and put the artist/group on the road for a year and milk the crap out of the hit and take their percentage then flush them and move on.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 17, 2016)

Now that being said...



You spin me right round baby right round.


----------



## S.J. (Jan 17, 2016)

How about these one hit Wonders?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Anyone mention Andy Kim and "Rock Me Gently?"
> 
> Also Coolio with "Gangsta's Paradise"


Or Rico Suave?

How about Don Johnson's Heatwave?

Or the Cowsills Hair?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Just a quick fyi and not to knock the fun out of the thread so many times over so many years that I worked in music one hit wonders wasn't that the artist or the group didn't have the talent to produce more but being surrounded by managers and agents aka vultures that would take that one hit and put the artist/group on the road for a year and milk the crap out of the hit and take their percentage then flush them and move on.


You would actually take this song on the road?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)

JOSweetHeart said:


> May this current status of his change some day soon!
> 
> 
> Now this beautiful precious here did go on to have several other songs on the radio that did well, but considering how not everyone looks at things the same way, some people may consider him to be a one hit wonder.
> ...


I'll see your Billy Joe Royal and raise you a Tony Joe White...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's the lesbian contribution to this thread...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, someone had to do it, it might as well be me...


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 17, 2016)

S.J. said:


>


For years I swore this was sung by Gordon Lightfoot. Lost a bet on it!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 17, 2016)

baileyn45 said:


> For years I swore this was sung by Gordon Lightfoot. Lost a bet on it!


If Black Sabbath can be sued over the suicide of a teenager, does that mean I can sue Gordan Lightfoot and James Taylor for turning me into a pussy during the 70's?

_"Your Honor, because of them, I couldn't get any tail until 1981."_​


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 17, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > For years I swore this was sung by Gordon Lightfoot. Lost a bet on it!
> ...


I don't know about Lighfoot, but Taylor would melt a certain brown eyed beauty into my arms every time.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone mention Andy Kim and "Rock Me Gently?"
> ...




One hit wonders. The Cowsills had at least several hits. One of my favs??


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > For years I swore this was sung by Gordon Lightfoot. Lost a bet on it!
> ...


Gordon had many hits:


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 17, 2016)

baileyn45 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > baileyn45 said:
> ...


?????


Greg


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 17, 2016)

gtopa1 said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


You start with this...


Move on to this...


And end up here..

.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2016)

Tons of one hit wonders from the 80s.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Jan 17, 2016)

Only Top 40 hit!


*Grateful Dead- Touch of Grey*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 17, 2016)

Shall we go back in time?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 17, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 17, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > May this current status of his change some day soon!
> ...


To me, it doesn't get any better than Billy Joe, so I guess that I don't have anyone else to mention.   

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 17, 2016)

now I can't stop.  Please don't get me into country or country rock.  I like that too.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2016)

One Hit Wonder


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

Missourian said:


>



Did you know that this is the tune that kicked of VH-1?


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

I have Spotify and of the hundreds of hours of great videos I can watch, I have 67 of these earmarked. With that in mind, just remember, YOU started this!!!


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

Key Largo, Bertie Higgins


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

Alley-Oop


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

Judie in Disguise (with Glasses)


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

Winchester Cathedral


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 17, 2016)

The Teddy bears, To Know Him is to Love Him. They are not likely to make a comeback, since Phil Specter (on the right) will spend the rest of his life in the slammer for murder.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 17, 2016)

Now back as part of a commercial for something easily forgotten......


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

Hossfly said:


>



Ray Stevens had dozens of hits. He appeared on a lot of TV shows for years and years.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


>




"Blue" in the face?? lol. Here and in the UK it was "black" in the face. Talk about PC???

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2016)

baileyn45 said:


>



Here's the original "hit" copy of the tune.


The song was a long time folk tune in the New Orleans area that was picked up and popularized by the British group. It was #1 in the UK, Europe, and the USA


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 18, 2016)

longknife said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's funny how long it took me to find the frijid pink version. I knew there was another version other than the animals but could not come up with the name. It's amazing how many popular tunes have their origins in unknown places.


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's one no one will know. Supposedly made it to Nos 5 for a minute in 1980


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

From American Pie . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

One of my favorite one-hit wonders.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 20, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>





Everyone was stoked about the synth drum on this. Remember this moment in time well.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 20, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


>



Great song. Filter was not a one hit wonder though.


Hey dad, whatta you think about your son nowwwww!!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 20, 2016)

With lyrics and cool video.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 20, 2016)

I used to have a neighbor who would play this song ALL the time!  It was so annoying.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Borillar (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Borillar (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 21, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


>




You know who her daughter is, don't you?

Maya Rudolph.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)

Can't forget:


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)

...And one of my favorite all-time one hit wonder song...


----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



One hit wonders?  The Allman Bros?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2016)

QuickHitCurepon said:


>



Awesome tune nonetheless.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 21, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Can't forget:


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jan 21, 2016)

baileyn45 said:


>


Old members from "Spirit".


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 21, 2016)

If you remember this you were of age in the 80s.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 22, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


>




*I call FOUL* on PaintMyHouse!  Not a one-hit-wonder!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 22, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


>


That's so fucked up, whoever posted this to YouTube!  Ace Frehley from KISS has NOTHING to do with this song.

It's from the band Ace, featuring Paul Carrack as lead singer.

Carrack went on to sing another Top 10 hit, _Tempted By The Fruit Of Another_, with _Squeeze_, and then _Silent Running_ and _The Living Years_ with _Mike + The Mechanics_.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 22, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


>


^^^ Written for her by Neil Young.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 22, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


>




Nope.  Sorry.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



In the sense, it's the one everyone knows.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


>



I'm sorry but I never like her or her mother.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone remember these guys?  I think this was their only hit.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2016)

Moving to the country, gonna eat a lot of peaches!  Peaches come from a can.  They were put there by a man in a factory downtown.  If I had my little way, I'd eat peaches every day!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2016)

I LOVE this song!


----------



## Boss (Jan 27, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moving to the country, gonna eat a lot of peaches! Peaches come from a can. They were put there by a man in a factory downtown. If I had my little way, I'd eat peaches every day!



Sounds like they were inspired by John Prine's _Spanish Pipedream_. 
_Blow up your T.V. throw away your paper
Go to the country, build you a home
Plant a little garden, eat a lot of peaches
Try an find Jesus on your own 
_
*LOVE ME SOME JOHN PRINE! *
[FONT=Verdana, Arial][/FONT]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

longknife said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Never liked Liza, but Judy is considered one of the best vocalists ever.  She had amazing pipes.

My personal top 3:

k.d. lang
Janis Siegel (Manhattan Transfer)
Judy Garland


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I LOVE this song!


Me too!  My band at the time played this, and I liked covering the keyboard parts, which was pretty much everything except bass and drums.


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> k.d. lang




LOVE to hear her!!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Moving to the country, gonna eat a lot of peaches!  Peaches come from a can.  They were put there by a man in a factory downtown.  If I had my little way, I'd eat peaches every day!



Actually here is their biggest hit I believe.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jan 28, 2016)

Lisa Loeb - Stay (I Missed You)
_*Do You Sleep*_ and _*I Do*_ were both #1 in Canada.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Moving to the country, gonna eat a lot of peaches!  Peaches come from a can.  They were put there by a man in a factory downtown.  If I had my little way, I'd eat peaches every day!
> ...



Oh yeah.  I had forgotten about that silly song!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

These guys may have had another hit, but for all intents and purposes they were a one-hit wonder pretty much.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh, they did have this hit too, so they are a two-hit wonder.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

NewChapter said:


> This one may or may not have been a hit, but I sure as hell love this song:



Funny movie too!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

What about if they are like a "one-album hit wonder?"    There were some good bands in the 90s and 2000s that made an album and then seemed to kind of just disappear.  I liked these guys a lot, but these are the only two "hits" that they had as far as I know.


----------



## Boss (Jan 28, 2016)

I think we're now getting into what defines a "hit" and what constitutes a "one hit wonder." 

Lisa Loeb was mentioned earlier... she had one song that hit #1 in the US but several that peaked fairly high and reached #1 in Canada. I wouldn't call here a "one hit wonder" but I guess she could be if you go by #1 in the US. However, Uncle Kracker.... was anything he did ever #1? Or several others mentioned here? Sure, they had popular songs... were they hits? Arguably they were... but really... what makes a "one hit wonder" and how do you rectify it with artists such as the aforementioned John Prine, Townes Van Zandt or Gram Parsons... or even the Grateful Dead? Some of the greatest songwriters of all time never had a hit song.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 28, 2016)

People can generally only speak to what takes place in their own country or their own neck of the woods. There are many that have huge hits in Britain that hardly chart over here. See Suzi Quatro.


----------



## Boss (Jan 28, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> People can generally only speak to what takes place in their own country or their own neck of the woods. There are many that have huge hits in Britain that hardly chart over here. See Suzi Quatro.



Again, Lisa Loeb had three songs which did fairly well on the US charts. I wouldn't call her a "one hit wonder" ...more of a "flash in the pan".  Technically, with just the one #1, you can SAY she was a "one hit wonder" but then you've established the criteria at having a #1 hit. Lots of people that are being mentioned had popular songs but they weren't anywhere close to #1. So they are "NO hit wonders" by the same criteria.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 28, 2016)

Boss said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > People can generally only speak to what takes place in their own country or their own neck of the woods. There are many that have huge hits in Britain that hardly chart over here. See Suzi Quatro.
> ...



No it is not scientific. And a hit is a hit, #1 or otherwise.


----------



## Boss (Jan 28, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> No it is not scientific. And a hit is a hit, #1 or otherwise.


 No idea of what you just said.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


>


WTF???

They also had huge hits with "All I Need Is A Miracle" and "Silent Running", and a minor hit with "Taken In".

Maybe you should stop imagining that you are "educating Libs" and start educating yourself.  Start now: it'll be a very long process for you.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

Boss said:


> I think we're now getting into what defines a "hit" and what constitutes a "one hit wonder."
> 
> Lisa Loeb was mentioned earlier... she had one song that hit #1 in the US but several that peaked fairly high and reached #1 in Canada. I wouldn't call here a "one hit wonder" but I guess she could be if you go by #1 in the US. However, Uncle Kracker.... was anything he did ever #1? Or several others mentioned here? Sure, they had popular songs... were they hits? Arguably they were... but really... what makes a "one hit wonder" and how do you rectify it with artists such as the aforementioned John Prine, Townes Van Zandt or Gram Parsons... or even the Grateful Dead? Some of the greatest songwriters of all time never had a hit song.



It also depends on which chart you go by.  

Yes, Uncle Kracker was rated #1 for quite some time apparently on another chart, adult contemporary music, but not on Billboard.  Is it only Billboard that counts.  Billboard is about album sales.  

I consider a band who only had one or a couple of "popular" songs to be one hit wonders.  They don't have to have had a #1 hit on Billboard IMO.  Just a short lived period of being very popular or having a very popular song or two.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Yes, Uncle Kracker was rated #1 for quite some time apparently on another chart, adult contemporary music, but not on Billboard.


Didn't he also have a co-hit with Kenny Chesney - 'When The Sun Goes Down"?


----------



## Boss (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I consider a band who only had one or a couple of "popular" songs to be one hit wonders. They don't have to have had a #1 hit on Billboard IMO. Just a short lived period of being very popular or having a very popular song or two.



Well I think if you had more than one song that was popular it sort of disqualifies you as a "one hit wonder" ...but as we've determined, this is a matter of perspective. When I think of true "one hit wonders" I think of Mississippi Queen by Mountain. It was never #1... I think it peaked at #17 on Billboard. But the band broke up in '72 and never had another hit. Still, it's a song that most of us are familiar with when we hear it.


----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2016)

On Hit Wonders are often considered to be something like this: 


It was his only #1 hit but he's made an amazing living out of it with all sorts of stuff to include his massively popular restaurant in Vegas.

I have no idea how he's done outside of the USA


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Uncle Kracker was rated #1 for quite some time apparently on another chart, adult contemporary music, but not on Billboard.
> ...



Is that country music?  I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I consider a band who only had one or a couple of "popular" songs to be one hit wonders. They don't have to have had a #1 hit on Billboard IMO. Just a short lived period of being very popular or having a very popular song or two.
> ...



Okay, but for the purposes of the thread, I think we can relax a little on the "rules."    Lol.  If a band had one or two hits and only made perhaps one album, I think they can be included.  Otherwise, we can only go with bands who had ONE Billboard hit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Is that country music?  I wouldn't know about that.


I haven't considered any of it Country music since around 1980.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Is that country music?  I wouldn't know about that.
> ...



Country music is my least favorite genre, although there are a few songs I can tolerate and almost like.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 29, 2016)

A one-hit wonder is someone who comes out of nowhere, has a hit song, then is never heard from again.

Like:



or:




It certainly doesn't apply to Jimmy Buffett, who has had one of the best careers ever and still sells out his concerts.

This thread isn't about people who have had only one #1 song.


----------



## Boss (Jan 29, 2016)

longknife said:


> On Hit Wonders are often considered to be something like this:
> 
> 
> It was his only #1 hit but he's made an amazing living out of it with all sorts of stuff to include his massively popular restaurant in Vegas.
> ...



See, I disagree that Buffett is a "one hit wonder" simply because he only had one #1. He has a huge fan base and a string of songs that were popular but not #1. If you are going by the #1 standard, there are some very popular groups and artists who are NO hit wonders. Some of the most popular songs you know were never #1.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> A one-hit wonder is someone who comes out of nowhere, has a hit song, then is never heard from again.
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...



That is technically what a one-hit wonder would be definitely.  I am broadening the definition to include those who gained short-term popularity and then were never really heard from again.  Like one-album wonders?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Boss said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > On Hit Wonders are often considered to be something like this:
> ...



What about Cheeseburger in Paradise?  I thought that was also a hit by Mr. Jimmy Buffett??


----------



## Boss (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Not only that but "Come Monday" was a hit three years before _Margaritaville_.


----------



## konradv (Jan 29, 2016)

Norman Greenbaum- Spirit in the Sky


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


So was 'Come Monday', 'Volcano', 'Fins', etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



Not familiar with those (that I know of), but I do know Cheeseburger in Paradise.  I think everyone knows that song!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

I THINK this is the only hit these guys had.  If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## Boss (Jan 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Not familiar with those (that I know of), but I do know Cheeseburger in Paradise. I think everyone knows that song!



You know "Come Monday"   ...it'll be alright, come Monday, I'll be holding you tight... I spent 4 lonely days in a brown LA haze and I just want you back by my side...


----------



## Boss (Jan 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I THINK this is the only hit these guys had. If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone will correct me.



I think they had another one off the same album but my favorite was this one:


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2016)

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Not familiar with those (that I know of), but I do know Cheeseburger in Paradise. I think everyone knows that song!
> ...



Oh yeah, I've heard that one before.  Not often enough that I would have remembered it though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2016)

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I THINK this is the only hit these guys had. If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone will correct me.
> ...



Oh yeah!  Good tune!


----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2016)

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Not familiar with those (that I know of), but I do know Cheeseburger in Paradise. I think everyone knows that song!
> ...



Love this tune. Thanks


----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 4, 2016)

konradv said:


> Only Top 40 hit!
> 
> 
> *Grateful Dead- Touch of Grey*


That's a great Grateful Dead song and video. Here's an image that could be titled dancing Grateful Dead (or grateful dancing dead)


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is a great one hit wonder.  I LOVE this song so much.    It's gorgeous, and I included a little bit of information about it too.  You're welcome!   

"*Maria Maria*" is a song by Santana featuring The Product G&B.[1] It reached number one on the _Billboard_ Hot 100on April 8, 2000, and stayed there for ten weeks.[2] At the 2000 Grammy Awards, the song won the Grammy for Best Pop Performance by a Duo or Group with Vocal. Despite other lead singers from the album receiving awards, The Product G&B did not receive a Grammy.[3] Marc Anthony also sang on a version of the song.

In 2008, in honor of the 50th anniversary of the Hot 100 chart, _Billboard_ compiled its list of the top 100 songs since the inception of the chart in various categories. "Maria Maria" came in at No. 96 on the list of the _Billboard_ All-Time Hot 100 Top Songs,[4] and No. 2 on the list of Top Billboard Hot 100 Latin Songs of All Time.[5] Later, it was named the 14th most successful song from 2000 to 2009, on the _Billboard_ Hot 100 Songs of the Decade.[6]

Carlos Santana has collaborated with Chef Roberto Santibañez to open five restaurants named Maria Maria, after the song. The majority are located in the San Francisco Bay Area, other locations include Arizona and Texas.


----------



## Boss (Feb 9, 2016)

I think Carlos Santana has had several hit songs.  Evil Ways? Black Magic Woman? Oye Como Va? I know most of what he does is collaborative with other artists... so, maybe, technically?  lol

My favorite was his collaboration with Rob Thomas, _Smooth_.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Boss said:


> I think Carlos Santana has had several hit songs.  Evil Ways? Black Magic Woman? Oye Como Va? I know most of what he does is collaborative with other artists... so, maybe, technically?  lol
> 
> My favorite was his collaboration with Rob Thomas, _Smooth_.



Not Santana, the Product G are the one-hit wonders there.  That is their only hit song.    I love Carlos Santana.  I know he is NOT a one-hit wonder.  Lol.


----------



## Boss (Feb 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > I think Carlos Santana has had several hit songs.  Evil Ways? Black Magic Woman? Oye Como Va? I know most of what he does is collaborative with other artists... so, maybe, technically?  lol
> ...



Ahh... Okay, got it. But is it a Santana song _*featuring*_ Product G?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Boss said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



You are TOO nit-picky!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Mar 3, 2016)

Reached #17 on the Hot 100, 1978.


Steve Martin & the Toot Uncommons- King Tut


----------



## konradv (Mar 3, 2016)

Reached #1 on the Hot 100, 1969.


Steam- Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye


----------



## konradv (Mar 3, 2016)

Reached #1 on the Hot 100, 1983.


Dexys Midnight Runners- Come On Eileen


----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2016)

It's nice to see this thread is still receiving attention...

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 23, 2016)

There's lots of one-hit wonders out there so let's round up those bad boys.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 28, 2016)

I guess any fan of a band or solo artist would say that the songwriter(s) had more than one hit. But sometimes there is one that seems to get the most airplay and is seen as the group or artist's one big hit. 
He also has the song, " one bourbon one scotch one beer" with a live version on youtube. But there wasn't a music video made for that song. So that's what I'm basing this post on.


----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Apr 28, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> I guess any fan of a band or solo artist would say that the songwriter(s) had more than one hit. But sometimes there is one that seems to get the most airplay and is seen as the group or artist's one big hit.
> He also has the song, " one bourbon one scotch one beer" with a live version on youtube. But there wasn't a music video made for that song. So that's what I'm basing this post on.



I gotta call you on this one. His biggest hit was _Bad To The Bone_.


----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 28, 2016)

Boss said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > I guess any fan of a band or solo artist would say that the songwriter(s) had more than one hit. But sometimes there is one that seems to get the most airplay and is seen as the group or artist's one big hit.
> ...


ok my bad... 
no his.


----------



## rcfieldz (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 29, 2016)

This was a one hit wonder on my 8 track in my 71 Chevelle


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



Oh geebus, I hate that song.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 29, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


well, maybe that's why he only had one hit


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 29, 2016)

I think I've already posted all the one-hit wonders that I know.  Lol.    I've got nothing.


----------



## rcfieldz (May 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 21, 2016)

We'll get there before you know it.


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 27, 2016)




----------

